# Property Preservation



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

Does any no any good contacts in Florida for Property Preservation jobs.
I have signed up with so many companies but they said they would get in contact with me when they had bulk jobs in my area. 

Thanks
Misty


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

terrymisty said:


> Does any no any good contacts in Florida for Property Preservation jobs.
> I have signed up with so many companies but they said they would get in contact with me when they had bulk jobs in my area.
> 
> Thanks
> Misty


Tell them you're a FNG. They will sign you up quick.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

What does that mean?

Misty


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

What does fng mean in property preservation?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

terrymisty said:


> What does fng mean in property preservation?


F--king new guy/gal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Now that's not very nice.


Thanks Alot


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

The guys get a little bitter because this industry doesn't need more people. It needs the banks to pay properly and get rid of the hacks.

There used to be a list of like 50 nationals that someone had. 

ask for a list of nationals and someone will help you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

Doberman Prop said:


> The guys get a little bitter because this industry doesn't need more people. It needs the banks to pay properly and get rid of the hacks.
> 
> There used to be a list of like 50 nationals that someone had.
> 
> ask for a list of nationals and someone will help you.


Actually, the banks pay very well in my experience. 
What this industry needs is more professional vendors that not only refuse to work for the 1st, 2nd, and sometimes even 3rd level middlemen, but also that can complete jobs correctly and honestly. If that were the case, excessive pic requirements, chargebacks, heavy forum moderation, and all of the other crap would not be necessary. 
How long do you think it will take for most of the regionals to fade away if they were unable to find recruits/hacks that they could afford on craigslist type sites? What if only qualified, experienced, professionals were all that the nationals & regionals could find to hire. Think about it


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It was a short thought. It isn't reality.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> It was a short thought. It isn't reality.


It was fun to go there though, wasn't it? Kinda like Neverland, or other fantasy realities!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Actually, the banks pay very well in my experience.
> What this industry needs is more professional vendors that not only refuse to work for the 1st, 2nd, and sometimes even 3rd level middlemen, but also that can complete jobs correctly and honestly. If that were the case, excessive pic requirements, chargebacks, heavy forum moderation, and all of the other crap would not be necessary.
> How long do you think it will take for most of the regionals to fade away if they were unable to find recruits/hacks that they could afford on craigslist type sites? What if only qualified, experienced, professionals were all that the nationals & regionals could find to hire. Think about it


I feel that for sure! We know what the banks pay so when Universal Property Preservation calls you and offers $15.00 re-cuts or $12.00 a cube you automatically know they are giving you regurgitated work.

The thing that is so frustrating to me is when you see some hack on Craigslist farming out FAS, LPS, Corelogic work you call up these companies and they say they have your area covered. They have no clue that XYZ company is hiring laid off factory workers that don't have any cash reserve so they cut every corner imaginable.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> How long do you think it will take for most of the regionals to fade away if they were unable to find recruits/hacks that they could afford on craigslist type sites? What if only qualified, experienced, professionals were all that the nationals & regionals could find to hire. Think about it





GTX63 said:


> It was a short thought. It isn't reality.





Doberman Prop said:


> They have no clue that XYZ company is hiring laid off factory workers that don't have any cash reserve so they cut every corner imaginable.








Doberman nailed it.


The same disaster that created this bank owned housing crisis also created all the hacks that will work for nothing. Aka.... laid off workers.
The P&P management companies have taken immoral advantage of the laid off workers and are becoming filthy filthy rich off the backs of the working man. Who often ends up loosing his own house because the rates are so low.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Doberman nailed it.
> 
> 
> The same disaster that created this bank owned housing crisis also created all the hacks that will work for nothing. Aka.... laid off workers.
> The P&P management companies have taken immoral advantage of the laid off workers and are becoming filthy filthy rich off the backs of the working man. Who often ends up loosing his own house because the rates are so low.


That is capitalism at its best. Whether it's immoral or not is one man's opinion. To the regionals there makin a buck off the stupidity of other who don't know any better. 
Some of us have been in the business long enough to know how the game is played and can work the system, both with nationals and the regionals. Namely do the work, an pick an choose who you wanna play in the sandbox with.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The above example is capitalism at its worst and is a grotesque mutation. It is exactly why Capitalism in this country has become so regulated. 

Capitalism is creating a market for your product or service that benefits your company. The offspring of that is creating jobs, and stimulating your local economy. It is founded on hard work, determination, good business sense, and yes...ethics. Whether that has become the exception rather than the norm does not redefine what it is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Doberman Prop said:


> I feel that for sure! We know what the banks pay so when Universal Property Preservation calls you and offers $15.00 re-cuts or $12.00 a cube you automatically know they are giving you regurgitated work.
> 
> The thing that is so frustrating to me is when you see some hack on Craigslist farming out FAS, LPS, Corelogic work you call up these companies and they say they have your area covered. They have no clue that XYZ company is hiring laid off factory workers that don't have any cash reserve so they cut every corner imaginable.
> 
> Sorry for the rant


And then after some hack who has underbid you and done a horrible job at the property and gets all the work, the national you work for sends you a work order to "verify ICC" -- go take a million pics all for a measley trip charge! I just LOVE those work orders...NOT. Oh, those properties are NEVER ICC either :no: I refuse to be the guy on the hook to verify someone else's work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

I do too of the line work bcus I believe if my name is attached to it I want it 2 be associated with quality , and the other day I saw a guy doin yard maintenance and he was throwing the debris in the bushes in the other back shrubbery along the fence and then taking after photos from an angle were u couldnt c wut he had did! But I'm the guy who can't find work!!


----------

